# Two turkey



## gwtom2022 (11 mo ago)

I would never shoot 2 either way.....our area could handle that but just not interested and they don't taste like a butterball


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

One thing about turkey hunting is you can have great hunt evan with out shooting one.just hearing start to gobble in dark and than calling one in is plenty fun for me


----------

